# Domiciliary Care



## w1paulo (May 1, 2008)

Hello my name is Paul Williams and i was wondering if there were any Domiciliary care agencies on Cyprus, or if there was any need of one ? I run a Domiciliary homecare agency in GB registered with the care standards inspectorate for England and wales and was wondering if it would be worth looking into providing services in Cyprus particularly for ex-pats ? from my research so far there does not seem to be anyone providing this service at the moment, only clinics ect not general ongoing home help and personal care. 

I would be very grateful to hear anybodies views or experiences on this. 

Kindest regards 

Paul


----------



## Kev&Linda (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Paul,

I'm moving out to Cyprus at the end of May. I have worked as a personal carer for quite a few years with the local council and before this in a care home environment. My intention is to advertise for clients with a need for personal carers. If you are interested I could possibly give you feedback from this. Are you intending to move out there yourself or would you be looking for someone to oversee and run an agency as I have an interest in this side of the business too.

regards Linda


----------

